# Sears Router Crafter and Industrial Dovetail Jigs



## plastpro (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Sears Router Crafter Model Number 720-25250 that I purchased new years ago. It has been sitting around the workshop never used. I found the original manual, templates and such that came with it. It has some rust on the chrome posts where the router transport table has been sitting, but this can removed with steel wool. It is not in the original box any more, but appears to be complete. 
I also have an industrial dovetail jig set up Model Number 925450 that I bought used but it also appears complete with the manuals. It is in very good condition.

I would like to know the approximate values. Any help would be appreciated. I am in the Detroit area so I will probably list it using Craigslist, but other selling suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks Guys.
Jim


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in the Router Crafter How much ya thinking of asking for it?


----------



## plastpro (Jul 1, 2009)

Make me an interesting offer, at [email protected]


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not a good idea to post youe e-mail addy on the forums. Spam bots will get it.
These forums have a private message system.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

If you don't sale it to Danny I would suggest you list it here,,,

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/

Sometimes things move quick on the forum..

I would sale it for 35.oo bucks for the dovetail jig and 25.oo to 40.oo for the lathe..

====

===========



plastpro said:


> I have a Sears Router Crafter Model Number 720-25250 that I purchased new years ago. It has been sitting around the workshop never used. I found the original manual, templates and such that came with it. It has some rust on the chrome posts where the router transport table has been sitting, but this can removed with steel wool. It is not in the original box any more, but appears to be complete.
> I also have an industrial dovetail jig set up Model Number 925450 that I bought used but it also appears complete with the manuals. It is in very good condition.
> 
> I would like to know the approximate values. Any help would be appreciated. I am in the Detroit area so I will probably list it using Craigslist, but other selling suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## plastpro (Jul 1, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Not a good idea to post youe e-mail addy on the forums. Spam bots will get it.
> These forums have a private message system.


Thanks for the tip, but I tried to send a PM and this is the message I got:
You're not permitted to send messages via the RouterForums.com PM system if your post count is below 10 posts. Please browse the forums, share your throughts and options and accumulate 10 posts. We have these measures in place to prevent abusive spam within the RouterForums.com community.

If you would like more information about the PM system restriction, please visit this thread, feel free to post your comments and questions.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jim,

As Mike has pointed out, it is unwise to post your email openly. From time to time spammers do slip through. This is just a friendly reminder. 

If you wish to edit your reply and are having difficulty, please feel free to contact a moderator.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim,

You've got 4 posts already. I don't think anyone would mind if, in this forum subsection, you posted 6 more to get you to 10. Each could be "This is being posted to get me to 10 posts so I can PM jd99" as its message.

Hopefully you've alread got it sold but we also hope you'll decide to stay around and learn more... asking questions and reading responses to others questions.

Jim


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jim and I were able to get the deal done I bought the router crafter.

Look out Fingers........ :laugh:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang, Danny.. I was thinking of that too but was too slow on the keys! :blink:

May I ask what you paid for it?

Jim


----------



## plastpro (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sold Router Crafter*

Thanks to all for the help received in finding a new home for the Sears Router Crafter. I shipped it Friday to Ontario, sold:sold: California. I emailed photos of the assembly before I took off the pulleys to fit in the carton. It went with the original manual, the templates and the small red cover router book. I hope the new owner finds the time to make use of it.


----------

